

Amazing Dabbleboard video made by independent blogger - zhyder
http://todaysbesttools.com/collaborative-drawing-share-a-whiteboard-online/216/

======
musiciangames
I'd go as far as nice, but not amazing. Hyperbolic headline happening.

~~~
zhyder
You're right, it's nice (if at all) from the point of view of anyone else. But
_I_ find it amazing that someone did this with _our service_. I guess I got
too excited, and I apologize if this seemed like link bait or spam, and I
wasted anyone's time.

~~~
musiciangames
Sorry if I dampened your enthusiasm; I remember finding it amazing when
someone in Japan reviewed a game I'd made.

Maybe I'm oversensitive to the risk of Redditisation here.

~~~
zhyder
Please don't apologize. You were right: the title of the post should be the
same as the blog post's, and any (minimal) editorialization should be in the
interest of HN readers. I completely violated that in my excitement; won't
happen again :). Cheers!

